

Choosing Who Survives in a Flu Epidemic - amichail
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/25/weekinreview/25fink.html

======
dschobel
I'm surprised this comes from the NYT and not something like the Daily Post.

It seems like totally unconstructive fear-mongering to me.

 _"Health Officials may have to ration critical resources in case of
catastrophe, here are some horrible scenarios to consider! But please, let's
not panic folks."_

